# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Na more poslije trudnoće

## vindira

Žene drage,pomozite.Rodila sam prije 2,5 mj. i još mi je trbuh ok,al imam lineu negru po cijelom trbuhu.To još ne bi bio problem da ne idemo na more.Htjela bi imati jednodijelni badić,al neki moderni koji će mi pokrit tu crtu,gdje da ga kupim.P.S. kad će ta crta nestati????

----------


## melange

izbijeli je?

----------


## Peterlin

Nešto ovakvo: 
http://www.cromoda.com/images/storie...-kupaci/01.jpg
(ja imam sličan kroj od Lisce, puno sam ga platila ali nisam ni trenutka požalila, jedino je šareni jer za mene ooogromnu takav i treba biti).

A ako je samo crta u pitanju, ondak ovakav neki model /ako se dobro sjećam bilo je i u Neckermanu nekaj slično u crnoj boji:
http://shop.gloria.com.hr/images/pro..._1730_1828.jpg

Uostalom, uzmi kupaći koji ti je po volji, uživaj na moru, a sitnice nek te ne smetaju!

----------


## Anemona

Zašto te smeta ta crta? Možda glupo pitanje, ali stvarno ne vidim nikakav razlog zašto bi ti smetala. Samo hrabro i uživaj u GO!   :Love:

----------


## Anemona

Inače imam pokoji šlauf špekića na trbuhu i nema tog badića koji bi to sakrio.   :Laughing:

----------


## Smajlić

Mene npr .ta crta nikad ne bi smetala, čak mi je bilo i žao kad je nestala...
Ne znam zašto te smeta?
Pa tek si rodila.

----------


## daisy may

meni se crta pojavila pred sam kraj trudnoće, ali ostala skoro godinu dana poslije poroda.....

a neznam i zašto te smeta,  :/

----------


## Nia_Zg

Meni se crta pojavila tek nakon poroda   :Razz:  i još uvijek ju imam ali lagano blijedi, sad mi je nekih 4,5 mjeseca od poroda. 
Kupila sam dvodjelan badić, nek se vidi da sam rodila i da imam liniju kao i prije trudnoće  :Smile:  
Ako te baš smeta crta, vidjela sam po dućanima varijante jednodjelnih badića koji imaju samo u sredini spojeno gaćice i gornji dio, znači ono spušta se linija nekih 10 cm širine od grudnjaka do gaćica i kod gaćica se malo raširi. E sad, da li sam to vidjela usput u izlogu Calzedonie u King crossu ili negdje drugdje, zbilja se ne sjećam.
Trebalo bi biti još nešto badića, samo pitanje je da li ima još brojeva  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vindira

> Meni se crta pojavila tek nakon poroda   i još uvijek ju imam ali lagano blijedi, sad mi je nekih 4,5 mjeseca od poroda. 
> Kupila sam dvodjelan badić, nek se vidi da sam rodila i da imam liniju kao i prije trudnoće  
> Ako te baš smeta crta, vidjela sam po dućanima varijante jednodjelnih badića koji imaju samo u sredini spojeno gaćice i gornji dio, znači ono spušta se linija nekih 10 cm širine od grudnjaka do gaćica i kod gaćica se malo raširi. E sad, da li sam to vidjela usput u izlogu Calzedonie u King crossu ili negdje drugdje, zbilja se ne sjećam.
> Trebalo bi biti još nešto badića, samo pitanje je da li ima još brojeva


E takav mene zanima koji po sredini ima samo crtu.Kak su im cijene?
Ma baš mi je dosta debela i tamna,a ide mi od pubične kosti pa sve do ispod prsiju.Inače je sve ok,nema celulita ni špeka,a ni strija.

----------


## vindira

> Zašto te smeta ta crta? Možda glupo pitanje, ali stvarno ne vidim nikakav razlog zašto bi ti smetala. Samo hrabro i uživaj u GO!


Hvala na potpori,ma već sam si mislila vidjet će svi da imam malu bebu pa im neće biti grozno za vidjeti

----------


## vindira

> izbijeli je?


ČIME DA JE IZBJELIM??

----------


## Anemona

> Anemona prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zašto te smeta ta crta? Možda glupo pitanje, ali stvarno ne vidim nikakav razlog zašto bi ti smetala. Samo hrabro i uživaj u GO!  
> 
> 
> Hvala na potpori,ma već sam si mislila vidjet će svi da imam malu bebu pa im neće biti grozno za vidjeti


Ne trebaš se uopče zamarati drugima, a i kojem frikozoiku bi smetao pogled na tvoju "crtu". Kome smeta nek ne gleda.   :Grin:

----------


## Nia_Zg

Ne znam za cijene, znam samo da mi je ostalo negdje u mozgu slika da sam to vidjela onak krajičkom oka. Nisam trebala badić pa nisam obraćala pažnju, ali mislim da je pisalo na tom dijelu s badićima 50% sniženje, tak da vjerujem da su do 200 kn ali zbilja nagađam.

----------


## melange

> melange prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> izbijeli je?
> 
> 
> ČIME DA JE IZBJELIM??


kremom za izbjeljivanje  :Grin:  

ja imam kremu od čupka (zelena kutija), ali najbolje da pitaš u kozmu ili dm-u.

ne znam dojiš li, ali vjerujem da je količina kemikalija koje "uđu" u organizam u tih 10min izbjeljivanja zanemariva.

----------


## pomikaki

> Anemona prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zašto te smeta ta crta? Možda glupo pitanje, ali stvarno ne vidim nikakav razlog zašto bi ti smetala. Samo hrabro i uživaj u GO!  
> 
> 
> Hvala na potpori,ma već sam si mislila vidjet će svi da imam malu bebu pa im neće biti grozno za vidjeti


vjeruj mi, nitko je neće vidjeti   :Smile:  
pa i nije to nešto ružno... vjerujem da ima većih i manjih, moja je bila solidna i držala se oko godinu dana nakon poroda, ali mi zbilja nije smetala (za razliku od šlaufića)

----------


## piplica

Iskoristiti ću ovaj topic da pitam: koliko treba proći poslije poroda do kupanja u moru?
Da li je dovoljno čekati da prođe krvarenje (lohije) ili treba čekati onih famoznih 45 dana poslije poroda?
Rado bih se okupala još koji puta, ali me strah da ne pokupim neku infekciju, ako mi je cerviks možda još otvoren...

----------


## Nia_Zg

Citat s portala Vaše zdravlje:



> Babinjača se može tuširati, ali ne i kupati šest do osam tjedana nakon poroda zbog mogućnosti nastanka infekcije unutarnjih genitalnih organa (endometritis, adneksitis, parametritis). Prvo kupanje nakon poroda treba obaviti tek kad se cervikalni kanal zatvori Kristellerovim čepom.


I bez ovog citata mislim da babinje treba "odležati" uz minimalnu fizičku aktivnost.

----------


## bleeda

ja tu crtu nisam uopće ni imala   :Sad:

----------

